# Eating Lesser Amberjack



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

We caught a few Lesser AJ's yesterday. We cleaned em, vacuum packed em, and froze em...

Anyone here eaten them?

I love eating the big AJ's, just never caught any of the lesser so I have no idea how they cook up???


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Same as Greater to me.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Why would you keep them if you wasn't sure if you were eating them?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Dang, flack flies fast around these parts.....

Eat'em up!


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Same as Greater to me.


Great... the meat looked different than the Greater so I was a little concerned. Good to hear, thanks!


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Great question Dragsmoker. I see a lot of people keeping a lot of miscellaneous stuff. I wonder if they trash them when they get home. If I don't eat it, use it for bait, or if it's illegal...I put it back. And yep...that goes for Remora as well.


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragsmoker said:


> Why would you keep them if you wasn't sure if you were eating them?


I knew we were going to eat them... just didn't know what to expect. I wouldn't keep something I wasn't going to eat or use for bait.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Same worms, same everything... I'm not eating them:thumbdown:


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Submarine said:


> I knew we were going to eat them... just didn't know what to expect. I wouldn't keep something I wasn't going to eat or use for bait.


Alright just asking.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't seen a worm in an AJ in 5 years. They were bad there for a while, but seem to have disappeared.


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> I haven't seen a worm in an AJ in 5 years. They were bad there for a while, but seem to have disappeared.


We haven't had any AJ's with worms for the last few years and I love grillin Amberjack... like it just about as much as Grouper!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GINGER-HONEY AMBERJACK



Yield: 4 servings


Ingredients

1½ pounds Florida Amberjack fillets 
1 cup Florida honey 
2 teaspoons ground ginger

1 red Florida bell pepper, seeded and cut (2 inch strips) 
1 yellow Florida bell pepper, seeded and cut (2 inch strips)


Directions

Cut fillets into serving size pieces; set aside. 

Combine honey and ginger; use half of honey to coat fish evenly. 

Place on oiled grill over medium-hot coals basting frequently with honey mixture; and turn once. 

Coat bell peppers with remaining honey mixture and grill with fish until tender, turn peppers often to avoid burning. 

Fish is done when it flakes easily when tested with a fork.

Nutritional Information: Calories: 474.73, Protein: 41.49 g, Carbohydrates: 77.32 gFat total: 1.79, Saturated fat: .46 g, Percent calories from fat: 3%, Cholesterol: 159.89 mg

Courtesy of the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services 


Jim


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Same worms, same everything... I'm not eating them:thumbdown:


 
Just alittle added protein!!! Lessers usually don't have worms because they are smaller in size and there are less of them here anyway.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Same worms, same everything... I'm not eating them:thumbdown:


No worms in the Greater AJ's I brought home this past week, and boy it was some of the best tasting fish! Just gotta know how to cook 'em up...


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

jim t said:


> GINGER-HONEY AMBERJACK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds too simple and straightforward to be good, but I do love me some honey and ginger and will certainly give it a shot on my leftover AJ! Thanks for the recipe Jim...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Dang, flack flies fast around these parts.....
> 
> Eat'em up!


Preach on, brother!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys have got to try this. My fishing buddy called me over a while back and he had grilled some Aj, so I went and tried it out and iit was off the charts. Tony Chachere's on one side and lemon pepper on the other and do not over cook. It will blow your mind.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> You guys have got to try this. My fishing buddy called me over a while back and he had grilled some Aj, so I went and tried it out and iit was off the charts. Tony Chachere's on one side and lemon pepper on the other and do not over cook. It will blow your mind.


AJ is one of my favorite eating fish...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> AJ is one of my favorite eating fish...


 
I hear you there, chargrilled is killer too.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I will have to try the recipe's, If I can catch a keeper !


----------

